# Internet jobs and income deposit to US account. Considered income in Thailand? Taxes?



## ZTraveler

I have an Internet related income (hosting, support, advertising revenue, etc.) which allows me to work from anywhere an Internet connection is available. Day-to-day work is actually minimal since I charge monthly fees for services which are managed by others I pay out of my income.

My accountant takes care of taxes paid to the US. Will that be considered employed income or working that can be taxed in Thailand? Am I able to honestly say I am unemployed in Thailand since I will not have any clients in Thailand? I figure I'll withdraw money from the ATM when needed, or bring over a sum to be deposited in a Thai bank. Your thoughts as to which I should do?

Also, my wife, who has been a Montessori teacher for twenty-plus years is certified (they don't give a degree per se for the training, although the training was required - 2 years). She has seen and applied for jobs posted for Montesori teachers, but I think since we are not there in person, it puts her as a second choice each time. We want to remedy that by moving before a job is had. Will a school help her with the work visa, and how does that affect me?

If you only have an answer to one question, feel free to post it, and, hopefully, the cumulative answers from others will provide a complete picture.

Thanks in advance, and I hope I have been clear.


----------



## haole farang

I am in a similar situation as i work via internet. I was told that I would not be considered to be working in thailand as i dont work for a thai company or provide a service here in thailand.


----------



## Rustyo

Unless you have a work permit any work paid or unpaid is an Offence in Thailand unless you work for a company outside of Thailand.

Your online buisness still generates an income, and if that means access is needed whilst in Thailand it is still an Offence.

Be careful what you do and who you talk to is my advice. 

Early morning knock at the door could bring you trouble.


----------



## ZTraveler

I had heard that some who have Internet related jobs are considered working, and the officials can confiscate one's computer to check (for what, I don't know, as I access everything through servers in US and UK). Just a hurdle I have to comply with...

I'll need to look into this further so I am in compliance with whatever laws are in place. My intent is to go by the book, so forewarned is forearmed.

Thanks...


----------



## darrenbkk

I am in a similar situation. my wife is Lao (US citizen now) and works for a major bank that has an office in Bangkok. she has been ask if she would be willing to relocate there. I am in IT and work for a US company with offices in UK, France and Australia they have already confirmed that I can work remotely. and are looking into a location in Asia. Thailand, China or Singapore most likely. I am sure my wife will be categorized as working in Thailand and I am sure UBS will take care of all of her stuff. I am just wondering what my situation would be. 1. would I have pay tax for working in Thailand? and 2. if I have to pay in Thailand, would I also have to pay US income tax?

I think I may contact both US and Thai embassies and see what I can find out.


----------



## ZTraveler

darrenbkk said:


> I think I may contact both US and Thai embassies and see what I can find out.


Please do and let us know what you find out. I think the Thai embassy will be the best bet since they would know how the rules apply...

Thanks in advance for reporting back!


----------



## sentron

In theory you are supposed to pay taxes if you stay for more than 6 months. 

In practice it is impossible for the Thais to prove you have a steady income, as you withdraw from your US account. If you have an account at a Thai bank, with high turnovers (like over 10K a month) things can change, even though I never heard of any "farang" getting prosecuted for this.


----------



## Ajaymack

I received a prospectus from an International school recently, which gives you all the required information when making a move to Thailand...
Go to BIS International website and download the information there.
Good Luck..
Follow your dream..


----------

